# Spindles Farm up for sale!



## willhegofirst (27 April 2010)

Interesting, as the appeal decision is due next week.

http://www.bucksfreepress.co.uk/news/8120285.Horse_cruelty_farm_up_for_sale/


----------



## R2R (27 April 2010)

http://www.pjsa.uk.com/pdf/PARTICULAR Spindles Farm, Hyde Heath.pdf

I am glad he has lost his home. He deserves it.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 April 2010)

so where will he go next to continue his evil dealings i wonder!!


----------



## icestationzebra (27 April 2010)

Would it be totally unrealistic to hope that the proceeds are going to pay for all the court costs and to the equine charities?


----------



## RantBucket (27 April 2010)

I notice that Lot 4 of Spindles Farm is subject to an interim charging order on behalf of the RSPCA on the beneficial interest of JG made at Winchester County Court on 23rd September 2009 see 

http://www.katyroberts.co.uk/what_katy_did/spindles_farm_for_sale.htm 

sounds like JG wont be getting it all his way!


----------



## HumBugsey (27 April 2010)

I think whoever buys it is going to have to change the name that's for sure!


----------



## Divasmum (28 April 2010)

I don't know about you but I couldn't buy somewhere that had had such cruelty happen. I think it would give me nightmares.


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 April 2010)

On the contrary, I think the best thing that could happen is for it to become a rescue/rehab centre, where hope could emerge out of the terrible things that happened there.


----------



## BBH (28 April 2010)

I think the thing should be either raised to the ground or become some sort of charity / educational centre to make sure nothing like this happens again. 

I hope this disgusting family never raise their ugly heads again.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 April 2010)

Bulldoze it!


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 April 2010)

You don't bulldoze concentration camps, you keep them up so that people can see what human beings are capable of and make them more determined that it will never happen again.


----------



## Divasmum (28 April 2010)

Mind you it is over a million pounds and looks like a right dump on the details so a big project for someone.


----------



## RantBucket (28 April 2010)

I understand JG and his family are all immigrating to Spain to trade in horses on the continent. Somebody should bulldoze it with them inside it at the time I say!


----------



## Lisamd (28 April 2010)

Looking at the property details and seeing those pics sent shivers down my spine. I just hope that the person who buys this propert has a strong will as knowing what went on there is enough to put many people off.
On the note of JG going to spain to carry on his dealings i just hope that the UK and Spanish animal welfare groups can liase to keep an eye on his activities. Is there such a thing as a 'at risk register' or similar? If not maybe there should be?


----------



## RantBucket (28 April 2010)

I have been to Spain many times and they treat their animals atrociously, I think JG will fit right in. There must be some way of stopping him.


----------



## BBH (28 April 2010)

RantBucket said:



			I have been to Spain many times and they treat their animals atrociously, I think JG will fit right in. There must be some way of stopping him.
		
Click to expand...


Shotgun springs to mind but who'd have the balls to do it ?

I doubt many of the public will know the significance of that house so they will be viewing not knowing its history, the agents aren't going to say anything. Even someone with horses may buy it . Not all horse people are sentimental.


----------



## NeedNewHorse (28 April 2010)

RantBucket said:



			I understand JG and his family are all immigrating to Spain to trade in horses on the continent. Somebody should bulldoze it with them inside it at the time I say!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no... Really?

Well that's it then, godforbid any more horses that come into his ''care''' their, as the spanish are not really going to be tough on horse care. Dammit, what a true shame. I bet he gets away with all sorts over there too.

Horrid oddly bred family.


----------



## Countrygirl (28 April 2010)

I have just seen the story.
I personally think that the judge should rule that all proceeds of this sale be split between all the welfare organisations that helped to give these horses and ponies the life they deserve.
Why should dispicable people like James Gray and his family just be able to sell up move on and start the suffering all over again - as surely that is what is going to happen. Not only will more horses and ponies suffer but so will the welfare organisations. They should be able to put a worldwide ban into place for this family to ever own any animals again.


----------



## applecart14 (28 April 2010)

It wouldn't bother me what link it had to the previous occupant but I would change the name for certain.  I think sadly, if anything it would be a selling point.  Lots of people buy houses that have had famous murders taken place in them for example.


----------



## WishfulThinker (28 April 2010)

How is that house and the garden worth 1.1mil?!?! Especially as it apprears it HAS to be run as a farm!


----------



## Kenzo (28 April 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			On the contrary, I think the best thing that could happen is for it to become a rescue/rehab centre, where hope could emerge out of the terrible things that happened there.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto above

Personally I couldnt buy it (if I was in the postition to of course ) and keep my own horses there knowing all those poor animals suffered and died there, however if a resue centre could be run from there, that would be a very good thing.


----------



## gigs (28 April 2010)

Not all Spaniards treat horses badly ! We do have the animal protection part of the Guardia called Seprona and I think given this repulsive familys history anyone based in Spain needs to pass the history on . The Guardia have a lot more power here than the RSPCA in the uk they can just take horses away .


----------



## EstherSupporter (28 April 2010)

Animal Belsen


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (28 April 2010)

I hate to say it, but you'd struggle to find an equestrian property in this area with that much land, house and buildings for 1.3m. 

I wouldn't want it though, knowing what went on there, but there are a lot of people looking to buy yards with a house on who do have that money, so I don't know.


----------



## Divasmum (28 April 2010)

Misinterpreted you are totally right properties with land in that area would normally be up for a hell of a lot more than that.


----------



## ponypatter (29 April 2010)

Am pretty sure the new high speed london to brimingham railway is due to go straight across that land (or very close to).... Wonder if this will affect potential buyers more than the horrors that occured..


----------



## Replay (30 April 2010)

The preferred route of the High Speed Rail Link does go right through the farm, so absolutely no chance of anyone buying it at the moment.  Probably trying to get it purchased by the taxpayer through the HS2 Exceptional Hardship Scheme....


----------



## bt1609 (30 April 2010)

The preferred HS2 route goes underneath not through spindles farm as its in a tunnel just as it get to this land. It will go into tunnel just before the current railway line just before spindles farm and goes underneath it for only a very short time  ( sort of passes the narrowest bit of the top half of the land) and then almost directly under several other houses in the same lane)
I suspect the asking price may be low as there is an agricultural tie on the land and house as well as HS2.  Only supposed to keep livestock or grow stuff I think, however despite living in the same village its notoriously difficult to find out whats actually going on there.

As it will go underneath not sure if there's any entitlement under the exceptional hardship scheme?!

First i've heard of him going to spain.

He's currently keeping a few goats and chickens on there at the moment.

PS fingers crossed HS2 will never happen, they've got a fight on their hands if they want to build it.


----------



## spotty_pony (4 May 2010)

I wouldn't but it, even if I could afford it. I couldn't keep my horses there knowing what had happened there in the past.


----------



## lindsayH (4 May 2010)

Poor old farm, it's not its fault evil people lived there! I'd love to buy it, it's not far from me. I don't know its history before all this or how old it is but it seems a shame to talk about bulldozing it. I'd like to think someone will buy it and give it a new lease of life as a family home or something. Would def have to change the name though!


----------

